# Kap Winstar 2 manual



## Rupesim40 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi folks

this is my first time on here so hope i'm doing this right!
My lad has this riser and I've just noticed that the limbs are quite a bit out of line(string not central to both limbs).
I tried to download the manual for it but I can't seem to get on the Kap website.

If any one has the manual or can advise I would be very grateful.

thanks

Rupe.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Rupe. Most of the recurve info would be asked in either of these two sections here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24
or
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
And those are the FITA and Traditional sections, where your sons' equipment would apply.
You might also try contacting Lancaster Archery in the US or Alternative Sporting Services in the UK, both can probably help.


----------



## Rupesim40 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you red44


----------

